# WOC - Mac tinted moisturizer help!



## Elle93 (Feb 7, 2011)

So I can't go to the MAC store any time soon so I turned to specktra hoping I'll find an answer! I'm a NC43 or 45 and I need to know what color I will be in their tinted moisturizer? If it helps I wear color 173 in MUFE HD  If you have the tinted moisturizer what do you think of it?


----------



## afulton (Feb 7, 2011)

I am NW 45 and I use the tinted moisturizer on weekends or no "makeup" days.  I really like it.  It's quick and easy but still give you that coverage that is needed. I use Deep Dark.  Hope that helps.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the Mac tinted moisturizer. I'm actually on my 3rd tube >_< I'm NW45 and I wear the darkest shade and set it with either MSF Natural or the Mac Mineralized Powder foundation. It's good stuff.


----------

